# Need advice regarding substrate depth and planting the plants



## Carson Albright (Apr 1, 2010)

Just to make sure, your betta/apple snails are not currently in that tank correct? ADA produces ammonia, and so if that tank is stocked, get ready to do plenty of water changes.
1. No cap needed, java fern if I remember correctly doesn't need to be planted in the substrate. For your needs as long as you can get a stem plant to not float, it'll be thick enough. 
2. Lighting should be good so long as the spectrum is for plants. If you don't know, you may want to swap it out with one that has the correct lighting spectrum
3.Filter doesn't really help your plants. Your plants will be using the nutrients in the tank(EI: the ada aquasoil, and your fish waste). No need to change the filter for the plants, that is for your fish. 
4. I've never done vals, but I assume just plant them in the substrate. Your Elodea should grow no matter what.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

mayankRyan said:


> Hi guys,
> Had started a 10 gallon tank specifically for my male betta (Mjolnir)  and my apple snails.
> I saw some clips on youtube regarding plants and how they help out fish nd other stuff. So got interested and bought java moss and water lettuce(didnt add any ferts and the substrate was inert) but after a few months approx 4 all the plants died.After this catastrophic result i went and bought 2kg ada amazonia as well as flourish comprehensive.
> have added the ada to tank but the thickness of substrate layer is around an inch only and have placed order for valisneria , elodea and duckweed.
> ...



1 in of substrate is possible, but would be considered thin. try to have at least 2 in thick of substrate. the thicker, the better. more room for roots to dig deeper and create a stronger plant. 

ADA soil does not need a cap. it is meant to be a all in one substrate. its ok to buy more and dump it in giving it a thicker layer.

yes, your cfl light is enough. a simple table lamp is enough. you can upgrade your light if you want. 

sponge filter is enough. you're fine.


----------



## FuryMonkey (Nov 5, 2017)

Plant the Vals along the back of the tank as they'll grow right up to the surface. Embed the roots in the substrate and make sure that the node (where the leaves grow from) is just below or at the surface of the substrate. 

For lighting I recommend the "Siesta" method. Use a timer to have the lights come on in the morning for a few hours, then turn off for a few hours in the middle of the day, then back on again in the evening. The rationale for this method is that algae begins to grow when there is too much light and not enough CO2. Carbon dioxide gets used up while the lights are on and the plants are undergoing photosynthesis, and it is replenished while the lights are off (produced by fish, bacteria, and absorbed from the air).
The break in the middle of the day prevents the occurrence of an extended period of time where the lights are on and the CO2 is depleted. It also means the lights are on while you are home to enjoy the tank, and off while you are not around.

I'd suggest starting with something like 4 hours of light in the morning and 4 hours of light in the evening. Observe plant and algae growth and adjust from there. If no algae is growing and plants aren't showing progress within a week then add an hour of light. Remember that it's easier to slowly add light (more time on) to improve plant growth than it is to have too much light and deal with an algae bloom.


----------



## mayankRyan (Nov 9, 2017)

thanks WRX, Fury ,Would get some more ada if its still cheap and plant the vals once they arrive here 
BTW Does elodea needs to be planted or can i just leave it floating ?

Bump: thanx Carson, I am already doing around 60% water changes every 3rd day and yes the betta and snails are inside tank and the only thing I have noticed is that the snails shell have become less shiny and more kind jagged or rough (To sort this I added egg shells to provide them with CaCo3). Its been a month since i had added ada so i believe it has leached out as much as possible . And my light are in the visible spectrum i.e 6500K and I am trying out the lights like on for 4 hours and then off for 3 hours during noon. As of now i dont have any plants but would get it after weekend so i believe all of this should be enough for them


----------



## Carson Albright (Apr 1, 2010)

If the ada has been in there for a month, I'm going to assume your tank has started it's cycling process, I'd check ammonia/nitrite levels, but I bet you can probably stop the 60% water changes every 3 days if they are 0. 

Elodea can grow either planted or floating, you may prefer the looks of planted, but it'll do fine either.


----------

